# How do I install a pea stone "parking lot"?



## tbeaulieu (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello,

I have an area abour 20' x 20' that we park the cars in, just off the driveway. It was covered with some sort of gravel, which is mostly gone now.

I want to restore the area and install boundaries, such as railroad ties, to keep the new stone in and make it look better.

Pea stone seems to be super cheap and I think would look nice. Someday I may want to do somethign fancier, but I think I want a quick fix here, as I have more pressing projects in the yard.

Does anyone have any tips on how to install this?

I think I'm supposed to dig up some of the existing dirt. I'm not sure how far down to go - it's pretty packed from years of parking on it, I assume. Can I then just throw, say 4" of pea stone down into the area, about level with the paved driveway? Do I need a base of larger gravel? Maybe I could come up with some boundary between the pavement, too - although the driveway is oval, which would eliminate using wood.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't go with pea stone because it will shift a lot when parking on it. I'd go with a #57 or rip rap. 

I can't offer any help as far as depth or edging, but I thought I'd offer my 2 cents on the gravel.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

while I wouldn't use pea stone...due to it's ability to move, I would use crushed stone with fines. Around here there's a lot of parking areas made from 1/2" with fines (crusher run) that will pack nearly as hard as concrete. I would stay away from rip rap, it's generally large stone that could be used for a new base, but you had better plan on a lot of smaller stone to smooth up the surface. If it's well packed you could run a couple of inches of 1-1/2" crusher run then put the 1/2" crusher run on top.

As far as the depth...you'd be fine with 4" if it's well packed...but while I like the texture of pea stone, I don't like it deep for parking.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a 2nd driveway that has maybe 3/4" stone
I ended up with some free stone dust that I spread on top to keep the weeds out


----------

